# Late Sunday Edition!



## sawhorseray (May 2, 2021)

A DEA officer stopped at our farm yesterday, he said “I need to inspect your farm for illegal growing drugs.”
I said “Okay, but don’t go in that field over there.”
The DEA officer verbally exploded saying, “Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me!” Reaching into his rear pants pocket, the arrogant officer removed his badge and shoved it in my face. “See this badge?! This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish…. On any land !! No questions asked or answers given!! Have I made myself clear?…. do you understand?!!”
I nodded politely, apologized, and went about my chores. A short time later, I heard loud screams, looked up, and saw the DEA officer running for his life, being chased by my big old mean bull…. With every step the bull was gaining ground on the officer, and it seemed likely that he’d sure enough get gored before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified.
I threw down my tools, ran to the fence and yelled at the top of my lungs
“Your badge, show him your BADGE!!”


----------



## sawhorseray (May 2, 2021)

Oh, but there's more!

When you show up to the club wearing the same dress as your dad.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2021)

LOL---I was going to save my favorite one to tell Ray, but I kept reading, and it kept changing. Now I gave up.  They're almost all my Favorites!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (May 2, 2021)

Love them all and thanks for sharing Ray


----------



## MJB05615 (May 2, 2021)

All hilarious, Ray as usual.  I liked the first one "Show him your badge",  LMAO!  Thanks for these, great way to end and start the weeks.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 2, 2021)

I'm still laughing at the dad and daughter.  That's just wrong!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 2, 2021)

LMAO.  Good ones Ray.
I tell you true, "You'll hit every cone on the highway" is Miss Linda's mantra!!!
Personally, my favorite is the "wood chipper".  The world would be a much better place!!  LOL.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 2, 2021)

Great stuff. CAUTION: Reading these at 12: 56am gets you slapped by a previously sleeping Wife!...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 3, 2021)

thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 3, 2021)

Thanks for cheering me up buddy!


----------



## robrpb (May 3, 2021)

A lot of good ones Ray.

Rob


----------



## Lant-ern (May 4, 2021)

Thank you Ray..I look forward to your posting and I must say that I share them . In this Covid Crap all humour is better then looking at the updates...Ernie


----------

